# GPS Standort und Orte in der Nähe



## michael1548 (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo und guten Abend
Ich stehe bei einem Projekt etwas an und vl. kann mir hier ja jemand weiterhelfen.

Kurz zur Beschreibung:

Habe eine ArrayList mit Objekten wo Name, Beschreibung und Öffnungszeiten von Lokalen drinnenstehen. Ich kann sie Sortieren nach Name Alphabetisch, wann sie offen haben und jetzt kommts: Ich will sie auch so sortieren, das jene Lokale in meiner Nähe als erstes gelistet werden. Habe mir gerade einen GPS Tracker programmiert  (gibt mir derweil die Längen und Breitengrade in einem TextView aus, nur zur Kontrolle). Frage 1 wäre: bei den Lokalen werde ich die Koordinaten fix in der ArrayList speichern, aber welcher Datentypeignet sich dafür? 2 doubles? oder Strings? Was mich zur Frage 2 führt: wie kann ich diese Koordinaten in der ArrayListe mit den Koordinaten die ich bekomme Sortieren, das mir die Lokale der Entfernung nach angezeigt werden? Gibt es da eine eigene Funktion für Koordinaten? Bei Google finde ich nicht wirklich etwas darüber..  
Danke 
Michael


----------



## kneitzel (1. Mai 2019)

Also die Koordinaten würde ich als Double speichern. Und zur Entfernungsberechnung findet sich online einiges, z.B. https://www.kompf.de/gps/distcalc.html.

Gesucht hatte ich auf Google einfach nach ‚gps koordinaten Entfernung berechnen‘


----------



## mihe7 (1. Mai 2019)

double ist ok. Zur Entfernung: wenn Du nur relativ kurze Entfernungen brauchst, dann reicht der Pythagoras. Ansonsten musst Du die Krümmung berücksichtigen. Hier mal ein paar Infos: https://www.kompf.de/gps/distcalc.html


----------



## Thallius (1. Mai 2019)

Warum eigentlich als Double? Du kannst die geodaten genauso gut als int speichern und dann brauchst du viel weniger Speicherplatz und laden, speichern und rechnen damit ist auch viel schneller.

Ist irgendwie wie mit Geldbeträgen. Die speichern die Leute auch in float weil es ja Cent gibt. Total sinnlos...

Gruß

Claus


----------



## mihe7 (1. Mai 2019)

@Thallius vollkommen richtig, wir speichern auch nur Mikrograde


----------



## michael1548 (4. Mai 2019)

danke!!


----------

